

OS X is holding back the 2013 MacBook Air’s 802.11ac Wi-Fi speeds - paulasmith
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/06/os-x-is-holding-back-the-2013-macbook-airs-802-11ac-wi-fi-speeds/

======
dmmalam
Apple losing their server division, and their huge focus on iOS has led to
many of their core OS technologies lagging behind. Examples are networking,
filesystems (still HFS+), kernel level benchmarks, concurrency, NUMA etc, and
especially so compared to what Linux, Solaris, *BSD, and NT have progressed in
the last few years.

A few years ago, I remember some of their kernel engineers saying Apple's
performance goals are holistic with their hardware ie prioritise things that
the majority of their consumers (mainly low end laptops) would need. This
seems reasonable, why invest in best of class IO when most users are on 54g
wifi with a single 5400rpm HDD. The problem is now consumer hardware has
caught up, gigabit wifi, PCI-e SSDs, 8+cores, retina screens, multi-level
cache hierarchies.

One thing OSX does extremely well at is power management, and that's in a
large part due to iOS. I wonder what Apple run at their data centers?

~~~
inopinatus
I've wondered the same. Here's some educated guesswork & rumour mongering:

They're known to use "Teradata" (i.e. Dell), "Oracle" (i.e. FKA Sun) & HP DL-
series servers alongside NetApp storage. iTunes is reportedly one of the
world's largest SAP installations and that'll almost certainly be on AIX or
Solaris with Oracle databases on the aforementioned NetApp spindles. OS for
other applications? Nothing stops Apple running OSX if they do the driver
work, but honestly I'd walk in expecting a mix of Solaris, RHEL and Windows,
like every other Enterprise(TM).

[ it'd be nice to think they run a lot of FreeBSD given their UNIX group's
credentials but - correct me if I'm out of date here - the bge(4) issues of
FreeBSD on HP Gen8 servers seem to undermine that ]

Separately, iCloud is reportedly running on Azure & AWS.

I think it's a pity that Apple abandoned the server market so completely, but
I understand how a consumer-first strategy with a strong theme of "same
experience everywhere" is antithetical to enterprise needs (specifically the
demands of experience control & functional lockdown expected by corporate IT
departments). I've done some hard yards inside large enterprises and seen
first-hand just how wedded many CIOs are to the whole colossal Microsoft
ecosystem; competing with that head-on would be a very long game.

~~~
dmmalam
I used to think that buying SUN would have been a smart move for Apple. SUN
were pretty much the Apple of enterprise, propriety OS, CPUs, hardware,
software. While there was little user synergy, the $5.6 Bn Oracle payed now
seems cheap for the access to SUN's IP & patents. They had a talented CPU and
OS design team and expertise in building data centers, which Apple is now
catching up with.

~~~
4ad
"the Apple of enterprise", at least as argued by you, makes no sense. Sun
actually open sourced Solaris (and Oracle closed it again). The SPARC CPU was
open source as well; it was the only performant CPU that had an open source
implementation. Sun was way more open than HP and IBM.

Even if what you said were true, I don't know how it would be relevant.
Darwin, which OS X is built upon is open source as well. Apple contributes to
FreeBSD and it gave us clang. Hardly an example of a company that embraces
closed source.

SPARC was interesting from a technical standpoint, but it wouldn't have been
an asset to Apple. SPARC doesn't shine on low-end machines and they already
had to ditch twice fancy CPU architectures. Internal servers? Hardly worth
keeping a CPU division for when AMD64 works just fine.

------
trotsky
Why would you test wifi speed using afp or cifs? Don't both those protocols
dictate a fsync on each block, meaning they are very dependent on rtt which is
much longer via radio? If you're testing radio bandwidth you really want to
use a protocol without restraints like that, such as rtsp or http. While
window size will undoubtedly help here, I wouldn't be surprised to find that
windows 8 isn't flushing as often or performs async fsyncs.

~~~
drewcrawford
Probably because afp or cifs are going to be the situation that ordinary
people experience a WLAN bottleneck?

The speed of RTSP over 802.11ac would be relevant if you are giving a keynote
address in your living room that needs to be streamed to the hundreds of
interested participants in the kitchen.

~~~
trotsky
yet they test 10ft los in a barren band, making it clear that they're trying
to conduct an unrealistic lab style rf/phy interface test.

------
asafira
I think it's worth pointing out that Anand did a good piece on this, with some
more details into his methodology:

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/7085/the-2013-macbook-air-
revi...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/7085/the-2013-macbook-air-
review-13inch/9)

Anandtech has some great reviews --- I recommend them to anyone that has ever
fallen into the trap of reading a CNET review, product a product, and then
realizing it falls short of expectations. That, and I also recommend them to
anyone interested in diving into some of the more technical details of
processor architecture and benchmarking, screen diagnostics, and more detailed
write-ups on device performance.

~~~
mblakele
Anand wrote "I spent a good amount of time trying to work around this issue,
even manually setting TCP window size in OS X, but came up empty handed. I’m
not overly familiar with the networking stack in OS X so it’s very possible
that I missed something, but I’m confident in saying that there’s an issue
here."

I wonder if he tried net.inet.tcp.win_scale_factor=8 and
kern.ipc.maxsockbuf=16777216 as recommended by [http://fasterdata.es.net/host-
tuning/osx/](http://fasterdata.es.net/host-tuning/osx/) and other sites?

------
acdha
A better test is to use something like iperf to see what the underlying TCP
limits are like: in the case of something like SMB or AFP, it can be
particularly confusing if you haven't adequately accounted for buffering and
async writes – I've seen copies which “completed” considerably before the
network traffic stopped.

If it is window scaling, adding the following to /etc/sysctl.conf should make
a considerable difference by bumping the limits up to values appropriate for
>100Mb connections:

    
    
        net.inet.tcp.sendspace=262144
        net.inet.tcp.recvspace=262144

~~~
mbell
Was about to write the same thing, in addition you probably need to increase:

    
    
      net.inet.tcp.win_scale_factor
    

To something higher than the default of 3, 5-8 should work.

------
Hengjie
It was incredibly alarming that the author blamed OSX on slow SMB performance
and neglected to say which version of SMB they used. OSX 10.8 (Mountain Lion)
only defaults SMB v1, where as Windows 8 defaults SMB v3. SMB v1 is incredibly
chatty and has typically has bad performance over high latency networks (in
other words the very 802ac network they were testing). And SMBv3 solves that
problem altogether. So it's no wonder Windows 8 was faster. If the author
bothered to do additional testing with iperf (like in
[http://anandtech.com/show/7085/the-2013-macbook-air-
review-1...](http://anandtech.com/show/7085/the-2013-macbook-air-
review-13inch/9)) then they would get completely different results.

~~~
untog
I think the point is that when you do these tests with all defaults enabled,
you're testing what 99% of users will use. Even a simple command line tweak
means that the results don't necessarily have any bearing in everyday usage by
the majority.

------
mbell
A related issue from several years ago that makes for an interesting read:
[http://stuartcheshire.org/papers/NagleDelayedAck/](http://stuartcheshire.org/papers/NagleDelayedAck/)

------
bdirgo
17MB/s is still 17 times more then I get normally. I call that an upgrade.

~~~
film42
I see it the way you do. I mean, it's not like we have 136Mbps pipes connected
to our houses (with the exception of google fiber), but even if someone did..
most public facing servers will be limited to 100Mbps anyways.

------
cjreyes
Will Mavericks have better support of 802.11ac?

~~~
angersock
Than Windows? Apparently not. :)

~~~
jokoon
well windows is not designed to run on a mac...

~~~
rthomas6
Yes it is. Among other things.

~~~
jokoon
the provided drivers could be better: my mac book pro is always hotter.

------
phamilton
Any UDP benchmarks?

------
lhnz
The title should be: OS X is holding back the 2013 MacBook Air’s 802.11ac Wi-
Fi speeds.

Instead of: OS X is holding back the 2013 MacBook Air.

They have very different meanings.

~~~
Hengjie
I'd even suggest: Microsoft's SMB v1 in OS X holds back Wi-Fi transfer speeds.

Since the reason for slow performance is mainly due to SMB v1 (as opposed to
Window 8's SMB v3) in their tests and not actually a kernel level problem with
OSX.

------
AndreasFrom
The title should reflect that it's only regarding wifi speed.

